# super telephoto prices



## bradsheard (Oct 7, 2011)

What is Canon thinking? They are updating all their super tele lenses--ok that's fine. But if you look at the prices anywhere, they are now all more than $10,000 (except the 300mm, which is $7000+)! That's like a 30-50% price increase over the old, extremely sharp versions, which are now going out of production. You have to believe this will decrease sales, but more importantly, it takes these lenses to such a high price point they become unaffordable to a lot of people.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 7, 2011)

The cost will drop a bit after the initial rush. As for sales, people have been lined up for a long time to buy them. There is nothing else that comes close in terms a capability and quality except, the old version as you noted. 

Its a bit like buying ink for your inkjet printer. Most will buy OEM ink at very high prices, but some will buy high quality third party ink at merely high prices, and some will go for the cheap ink that often clogs the print heads.

However, in their defense, they have a huge R&D staff constantly searching for better optical formulas and developing test lenses to try and find the best lens design that can be produced for a salable price. Those millions of dollars spent are going to be recovered in the pricing of a new lens.



They sell the high end DSLRs at relatively low cost because they know you will want to buy lenses. And then - Gotcha. They have got me to the tune of many many dollars.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 7, 2011)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There is nothing else that comes close in terms a capability and quality except, the old version as you noted.



How close will they be? Will they be as significantly better with the new MkIII extenders as Canon's theoretical MTF charts suggest? You can't really rely on their MTF charts, because those theoretical MTF charts top out at 30 lw/ph, which falls short of the resolving power of current sensors. 

The problem is that by the time the MkII lenses are in the hands of testers and we see the results, the MkI versions will likely be gone from the retail supply chain (as happened with the 300/2.8L IS). So, if the difference turns out not to be worth the thousands of dollars extra for the MkII, it's then too late to get a new copy of the MkI and save some money.


----------



## awinphoto (Oct 7, 2011)

Back in the day, the rule of thumb was to spend 2x the amount on lenses vs camera body for optimum results... while camera prices have jumped from the film to digital age, lenses hasn't made as much of a jump. Perhaps this is just evening out the ratio and thinning the herd sort of speak.. Plus when you take in account the time, precision, skill and effort to design, create, and mass produce these glass, there must be a high element of rejects on the manufacturing side, especially on these big whites that we all love... That all takes $$ or in this case, $$$$$. =)


----------



## nounours18200 (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a valid reason for which Canon would NOT increase the price of their super tele ?? Absolutely not because:
-they have the best super tele
-the competition is unable to propose anything close to their new 500/4L, 600/4L or 400/2.8, and have been unable for years. With maybe the Sigma 500/4.5 exception, but because of the 4.5 aperture (instead of 4) you face AF problems when using 2.0x ... And the fear of firmware incompatibility is a problem with the so expensive lenses...
-People wanting a super tele have NO choice except than buying an used ....Canon super tele!

When we look at this lck of competition, Maybe some of us may believe that there is a hidden agreement between Canon and its competitors (you get the necessary informaton to manufacture more common lenses, but do not touch to my top of the line super tele lenses...).

As long as the competition does not exist, the prices will continue to increase... No doubt. And I see no competition on the horizon....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2011)

bradsheard said:


> What is Canon thinking? They are updating all their super tele lenses--ok that's fine. But if you look at the prices anywhere, they are now all more than $10,000 (except the 300mm, which is $7000+)! That's like a 30-50% price increase over the old, extremely sharp versions, which are now going out of production. You have to believe this will decrease sales, but more importantly, it takes these lenses to such a high price point they become unaffordable to a lot of people.



Canon has a monolopy, its the old razor and blades routine, Sell razors at cost and make a killing on the propriatary blades.

Nikon prices are about the same, and there super teles are no better, probably not as good.

One way to get more reach is by adapting a 400mm f/5.6 to a micro 4/3 camera and getting 800mm f/5.6 for $1K. People are doing it, I don't expect to. but it certainly costs less. As small sensors improve, it might be a practical choice.


----------



## niccyboy (Oct 23, 2011)

I am curious...(I don't use tele lenses except on one particular job where the client supplies the equipment... and it's Nikons)....

BUT...

What percentage of people that would have purchased a 7k Telephoto 5 years ago not spend 10k on a telephoto now? 

Do you really think it will stop many people? I mean people will definitely complain, but they will still purchase it no?

I think it really opens the market for Sigma or Tamron to make something that is 90% as good as the canon but 50% the price.


----------



## UncleFester (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking at B&H's site I see the 400 2.8 1st gen IS are discontinued as well.

I'd say at these new prices, renting is going to become more popular and the discontinued lenses will hold their value very well.


----------



## nounours18200 (Oct 23, 2011)

> What percentage of people that would have purchased a 7k Telephoto 5 years ago not spend 10k on a telephoto now?
> 
> Do you really think it will stop many people? I mean people will definitely complain, but they will still purchase it no?



Sure they will buy as most of them are pros, and they need them for their work...so they have no choice than to pay. And this confirms that there is no reason for the prices to stop their increase.



> I think it really opens the market for Sigma or Tamron to make something that is 90% as good as the canon but 50% the price


. 

We have been waiting for this alternative for 10years, and nothing happens. I suspect an agreement between Canon & Sigma, the first giving to Sigma the freedom to produce mid-range lenses with the counterpart being not to compete on the superteles....
But this is just an hypothesis, nothing more.


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 23, 2011)

nounours18200 said:


> We have been waiting for this alternative for 10years, and nothing happens. I suspect an agreement between Canon & Sigma, the first giving to Sigma the freedom to produce mid-range lenses with the counterpart being not to compete on the superteles....



Or the market could be too small for Sigma to enter. Though they do have a 800/5.6 and a 200-500/2.8


----------

